# 65 Lemans windshield molding studs



## jimcain (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm repairing the metal around my windshield and most of my chrome mounting studs are gone. Is there a chart or web site I can go to to make sure I put them back in the right locations?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the glass has to come out to put the clips in. I had a glass company put the clips in and then reinstall the windshield. If it's never been resealed might be your best bet as they are noted for leaking and then rusting out the channel and dash as you found out.


----------



## jimcain (Aug 9, 2013)

I have the glass out now. The bottom channel is gone, like you said, with a bit of the dash. I just need to weld or screw in the studs before I start welding.
BTW Rukee, love the paint on your 65! What color of gray is that?


----------

